
How the Life-Saving Blue Blood of Horseshoe Crabs Is Extracted - The Atlantic - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/06/how-the-life-saving-blue-blood-of-horseshoe-crabs-is-extracted/241203/
======
Shenglong
The unique thing about these crabs, is that they don't have hemoglobin in the
traditional sense. Instead of iron, they use copper. This actually started as
an academic experiment, before corporations got involved. Unfortunately, not
all of the crabbies survive :(

~~~
eli
If you think of them as big bugs (which is more or less true) it's easier to
rationalize

------
tzs
I find it amusing (and somewhat creepy) that from the point of view of a
Horseshoe Crab the whole process looks a lot like the stories that humans who
claim to have been abducted by UFOs report.

